
You can put an end to Bitcoin’s Great Kow-Tow - mbgaxyz
https://makebitcoingreatagain.wordpress.com/2016/01/19/bitcoin-great-kow-tow/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10935306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10935306)

